

Sold raises seed from Google, Greylock and Matrix to automate selling - ttezel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/11/backed-by-google-ventures-greylock-sold-launches-a-mobile-service-that-takes-the-hassle-out-of-selling-online/
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/11/backed-by-google-ventures-greylock-sold-launches-a-mobile-service-that-takes-the-hassle-out-of-selling-online/
======
zyang
The ebay app ebay couldn't build.

------
joulesm
Love the app!! and the video :)

------
mamatta
Pretty looking app

